# REVIEW: 2013 Burton Cartel (restricted)



## ig88

Great review. Thanks. Since yours are Restricted, the specs are pretty much set. But if you could have chosen between matte and gloss black, which one would you have picked?

I have a pair of 2012 matte blue Mission. I never knew the matte color feature could actually help stabilize my boots. Maybe I need to get a pair of gloss bindings to tell the difference.


----------



## dice

I have a pair of gloss P1.1 and these matte ones! I can slip my boots in the gloss P1.1 smooth and easy! With the matte cartels I needed to work out a method... :eusa_clap:

I prefer the Matte! It "almost" feels like having the hammock but without the added cost. LOL. The heel cup side seems to just lock and hold in place. This works well especially when putting extra stress & twist on the bindings.

BTW, the matte is not just matte colour! I literally feels like rubber band coating when I rub my fingers through it. 

I hope this helps.

Cheers...


----------



## dreampow

I just pulled the trigger on these same bindings. I will be riding them on my proto in a few days:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

I will post up a review as well.


----------



## ig88

dice said:


> ...... BTW, the matte is not just matte colour! I literally feels like rubber band coating when I rub my fingers through it. ......


Oh yes you are right. It's not just matte. It does have a rubbery consistency to it despite you know it's just a thin layer of material. Supposed we sand down something from gloss to matte, it will just be matte and dull. It won't be rubbery. That's an extra good point you rightly mentioned.

In fact this matte rubbery coating has been pretty much all over the place. It's on the back of my cellular phone, on my mouse (pc), on my car front panel ...... There should be even more as I look around myself haha.


----------



## alex12

Thanks for the review. Have you ridden canted bindings before? Did you feel any effect of Burton's auto-cant?


----------



## ig88

alex12 said:


> Thanks for the review. Have you ridden canted bindings before? Did you feel any effect of Burton's auto-cant?


Unfortunately never had a pair with canting so I cannot comment. Maybe OP could.


----------



## Weipim

alex12 said:


> Thanks for the review. Have you ridden canted bindings before? Did you feel any effect of Burton's auto-cant?


i have used canted 3.0 and 2.0 on rome 390 boss as well as cartel auto cant. tbh the difference is there and auto cant seems more like a marketing gimmick to me. I like the 2.0 canting the best, 3.0 is overwhelming 

btw I own both pairs so I wasn't borrowing my friends and did 1 run...


----------



## Spaceship

Dude =] I just started using these same bindings and they really are Great! Have tried the Asym strap but prefer the react strap..more of that plastic skeletal frame and is cut better. Asym strap is nice but softer and not as responsive. Rubber coated frame is pretty nice touch too. Response is really tight. but bindings I had before were like 10 years old so maybe its that also.


----------



## hktrdr

dice said:


> I picked up a pair of the 2013 Cartels (restricted) in matte black, and had been out on them enough to put a worthy review! I paired them with my 164.5 Travis Rice and K2 DB BOA boots.
> 
> *For start, the restricted Cartels only difference to the originals is the NEW Asym React Strap vs the Asym Strap*! Never tried the Asym strap, but can tell you that the React Asym strap is MONEY!!! They are the same ones on the Malavitas just for reference.


Probably a little late for a correction, but anyways:
The bold part is not correct.
The 'original'/regular Cartel had the React Strap this year. Hence, the difference between the restricted and regular Cartels was getting the *Asym* React Strap vs. the React Strap.
What you describe (Asym *React* Strap vs. the Asym Strap) is actually the difference between the Restricted Cartels for 2012/13 and 2011/12.


----------



## East§ide

I also just picked up a pair of these and absolutely love them. I went from 2013 Missions to these and the difference is actually very noticeable, the biggest being that that asym strap is AMAZING. You honestly don't even feel it, an edge to edge, I've never been faster. Also, I did notice that my boots literally do not move in these bindings at all.

Very, very happy with them.


----------



## wedore

Weipim said:


> i have used canted 3.0 and 2.0 on rome 390 boss as well as cartel auto cant. tbh the difference is there and auto cant seems more like a marketing gimmick to me. I like the 2.0 canting the best, 3.0 is overwhelming
> 
> btw I own both pairs so I wasn't borrowing my friends and did 1 run...


so you wouldnt recommened this binding for someone particularly looking for canting? my knees are effed and this is a main buying point for me. was tossing up between the boss 390s, ride capo, cartels...


----------



## East§ide

Eh I have bad knees and I find the autocanting to be great. It's the exact same concept except that instead of deciding whether you need 2* or 3* of angle or whatever, the footbed naturally conforms to the angle your boots end up at. I have 3 days on the Cartels and I've definitely noticed the autocant


----------



## nthingtolose

dice said:


> I picked up a pair of the 2013 Cartels (restricted) in matte black, and had been out on them enough to put a worthy review! I paired them with my 164.5 Travis Rice and K2 DB BOA boots.
> 
> ...


Did you try these out in L or M? I am riding a very similar ride and thinking about getting a pair but on the sizing chart we can go either way.


----------



## twowheeled

very disappointed in my 2013 cartel reflex. bought these over christmas and about 30 days on them and the baseplate is cracked. I'll be sending this back for warranty but I have never had a baseplate crack before.


----------



## Redline

Shit happens. Fortunately Burton has lifetime base-plate warranty. I have these bindings and like them. They hold my foot on the board.


----------

